

After the Corporate World, Considering Start-Ups  - ilamont
http://blogs.wsj.com/laidoff/2009/06/03/guest-blog-after-the-corporate-world-considering-start-ups/

======
alanthonyc
My original comment was maybe a little harsh on him. I empathize that he lost
his job, but his tone is a little condescending.

